
Pool.surge.sh – Save 60-75% on Netflix, Spotify, and Apple Music - BryanBerkshaw
http://pool.surge.sh/
======
Operyl
Eh, ignoring the TOS nightmare this would involve (iirc, Netflix and Spotify
actively look out for this kind of stuff), how do you propose to solve the
problem of someone "running off with the money?" That's something people have
had trouble solving in the past.

~~~
BryanBerkshaw
We have two options, 1 social proof + reputation system - we connect people
with real names and social media profiles, so there is a trust aspect between
them.

Or, we act as the 'admin' account for each pool. This is a bit harder
logistically, and reduces the savings a bit, but the experience is much nicer
- you just have to deal with us, not a group of strangers.

~~~
Operyl
Furthermore, isn't Apple Music family sharing only allowed through the iTunes
Family Account stuff? That requires sharing credit card information with
everyone, no?

------
robtkiller
Explain how this would be better than sharing an account with people you know
IRL?

Don't get me wrong sharing accounts is a great way to reduce cost. However I
suspect most people are already doing this with their friends and family whom
they trust to enter such an arrangement with.

------
johnhenry
So the service in question, call it "pool" pays for another service, say
Netflix, and then re-sells the same account to a number of different users at
a lower price?

